# Sunnyside asylum..Scotland



## Mikeymutt (Sep 27, 2017)

Sunnyside was the oldest surviving asylum in Scotland with a history of 230 years before it finally closed its doors in 2011.built to the north of Montrose on sunnyside farm in 1858 after moving a small distance from a smaller site built in 1781.due to overcrowding the site was expanded further.with a new house built in 1899 called Carnegie house named after the original founder mrs Carnegie.two more villas were constructed a few years later to provide additional accommodation.cottages were built for married staff and single staff lived on site.during the wars the hospital was one of the few not used for the war effort,but this meant that they had to take on more paitents from other hospitals putting a huge strain on the hospital.as a lot of the doctors and nurses had gone of too serve the country.in 1948 the national health of scotland took over the running of the hospital and renamed it the royal mental hospital of Montrose.later in 1962 it was renamed to royal sunnyside hospital.the site closed due to a new 20 million pound hospital being built and more care in the community..I visited this with the girlfriend as we were on holiday and we had a hotel booked a little way from it.the main building is massive and undamaged and the decay is slowly setting in,for me the highlight was the main recreation hall with its stunning wood ceiling.there was a few original bits left with the original cells and the dining area.a lot had been converted to a more modern purpose.there is several outbuildings which we did not get time to cover as time was running short.but I really enjoyed my visit here and it was a lovely relaxed explore.

the front of the main building




One of the many interconnecting corridors




A couple of the newer wards and other modern bits
















Main reception







Main entrance




Seminar room




Main dining hall



















Main kitchen area with corridor leading to dining room and storage rooms

























Old wards with cells on lower floor
















Upper floor cells

























Heading up to the top levels the lift is a newer one placed in the original shaft







Large room next to the main hall




The main hall with stage an viewing balcony
















Some of the older bits up top.with some old empty wards































Body fridge




More externals


----------



## Brewtal (Sep 27, 2017)

Aw mate your pics are just amazing, been dying to see your report! Great work!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 27, 2017)

Brewtal said:


> Aw mate your pics are just amazing, been dying to see your report! Great work!



Glad you liked them mate.i guessed you have been waiting for this one.cheers brewtal.hope it all goes well for you


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Sep 27, 2017)

Probably one of your best reports so far. What an interesting place.


----------



## krela (Sep 27, 2017)

Absolutely stunning Mikey, thank you.


----------



## Rubex (Sep 27, 2017)

I love seeing pictures from this place. Such a stunning building  great pics Mikeymutt!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 27, 2017)

Superb pictures and this is quite a comprehensive report. Maybe your best report for 2017?


----------



## HughieD (Sep 27, 2017)

How mega is that? Amazing place. Like the asylums we used to have South of the border in the old days. You nailed that Mikey. Some of the panneling in those rooms is epic.


----------



## smiler (Sep 28, 2017)

That's bloody huge, how many days did it take you to get round, lovely report and pics Mikey, Thanks


----------



## Gromr (Sep 28, 2017)

Amazing photos of an amazing place, very untouched! One hell of a good report. Top work!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 28, 2017)

Thank you for all the lovely comments.it did take a while smiler.a proper maze inside in places


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 28, 2017)

you where not one of the two guys we bumped into who where looking for the mortuary ? there was a open door where you could have met the architects son and see/heard some of the history back when it closed in 2011. NHS did a really good job of securing this site . Wolfism and a few others managed the open day , sadly i was in a Glasgow hospital recovering from motobike accident so missed it. Would have liked to have seen it with the furniture still in which was cleared about 2013


----------



## wolfism (Sep 28, 2017)

Good shots, but it's sad to see it like this, knowing how well the NHS Estates guys looked after it whilst it was being wound down.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 28, 2017)

Pincheck said:


> you where not one of the two guys we bumped into who where looking for the mortuary ? there was a open door where you could have met the architects son and see/heard some of the history back when it closed in 2011. NHS did a really good job of securing this site . Wolfism and a few others managed the open day , sadly i was in a Glasgow hospital recovering from motobike accident so missed it. Would have liked to have seen it with the furniture still in which was cleared about 2013



No it was not us we found the mortuary first.then went in the main bit.i bet the open day was a fantastic thing to be at.prob learnt a lot.since our visit I have heard that they have sealed up quite a lot within a week of us going so we timed it right


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 28, 2017)

wolfism said:


> Good shots, but it's sad to see it like this, knowing how well the NHS Estates guys looked after it whilst it was being wound down.



It will get worse before it gets better sadly I just hope it does not come the denbigh of Scotland


----------



## titimo82 (Sep 28, 2017)

nice report, nice set of pics...thank you


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Sep 29, 2017)

Fantastic set of images Mikey! Very atmospheric shots, lovely! 

I have to confess I put that pigeon in the wood decked library, it was up against the window so I shoved it into shot with my foot as the floor looked a bit too bare, glad you made use of it


----------



## tumble112 (Sep 30, 2017)

Your posts are always high standard, but as others have posted, this could be your best yet. The recreation hall alone is worth the trip.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 30, 2017)

Thank you all for the lovely comments.so the lone pigeon was you pv ha ha


----------



## missypink (Oct 1, 2017)

Absolutely amazing, wish I could explore somewhere like this.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Oct 1, 2017)

Pincheck said:


> you where not one of the two guys we bumped into who where looking for the mortuary ? there was a open door where you could have met the architects son and see/heard some of the history back when it closed in 2011. NHS did a really good job of securing this site . Wolfism and a few others managed the open day , sadly i was in a Glasgow hospital recovering from motobike accident so missed it. Would have liked to have seen it with the furniture still in which was cleared about 2013



Good job I didn't get to see it with al the furniture in, I'd still be there now.


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 2, 2017)

Neither did i,
first we new about it was the skips outside main building back then


----------



## Scattergun (Oct 2, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> It will get worse before it gets better sadly I just hope it does not come the denbigh of Scotland



If things keep going the way they are it will. In all fairness though the developers response has been to step up thier game a bit. They've done a decent job of resecuring it, perhaps they'll keep that up. Good effort.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 2, 2017)

I heard they had done a big job of securing it about two or three days after we went.sadly it's usually the idiots damaging places or going at night flashing lights everywhere


----------



## Scattergun (Oct 2, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> I heard they had done a big job of securing it about two or three days after we went.sadly it's usually the idiots damaging places or going at night flashing lights everywhere



They have bud. I suspect that will continue. The residents have also been urged to take a more active role in reporting 'unwanted visitors' as the developers put it.


----------

